
Further analysis of the impact of distancing upon the COVID-19 pandemic [pdf] - lordmax
https://cr.yp.to/papers/gigo-20200329.pdf
======
3xblah
From Kissler et al. (2020): "To implement an effective intermittant social
distancing strategy, it will be necessary to carry out widepsread surveillance
to monitor the prevalence threshholds that trigger the beginning or end of the
distancing have been crossed."

[https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/42638988/Social%...](https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/42638988/Social%20distancing%20strategies%20for%20curbing%20the%20COVID-19%20epidemic.pdf)

------
tveita
The file name being a understated and appropriate reference to "Garbage in,
garbage out"

If you don't have reliable data any attempt at clever maneuvering is likely to
plant your face into the ground.

